# cpu fan spinning way too fast and loud



## bahnawk (Sep 15, 2006)

i have a dell pentium 4, i go to turn on my computer and the cpu fan goes nuts help


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

If your computer`s fan is going fast and your computer is hot then the fan is trying to cool your pc.

This normally means the computer needs cleaning of dust. If you look into where your fan is located you will see the dust. If you are not competent of delving inside your laptop take it to a reputable computer repair establishment.


----------



## bahnawk (Sep 15, 2006)

the computer is spotless inside and out, the fan goes crazy rite on power up


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Brand and Model ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

- You can try Speedfan and see if you can reduce the speed. 
- make sure your computer case has plenty of ventilation, do not block any of the grills/holes.


Some fans will run fast just as a regular action for turning the system on. Maybe you should contact the manufacturer about the problem with the computer.

BTW, how long has this been happening


----------



## bahnawk (Sep 15, 2006)

Brand: Dell Model: Optiplex gx280


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does it just sound fast or is it a buzzing noise like a failing fan rather then a hi speed fan?
Believe it or not try removing and reseating the ram, the GX280's have had this issue with the Ram and faulty temp sensors,


----------



## bahnawk (Sep 15, 2006)

it dosent sound like a faulty fan. it sounds like a airplane about to take off...can it b the cpu???


----------



## bahnawk (Sep 15, 2006)

i think its a faulty temp sensor...where do i begain with tht?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The only fix for a temp sensor is a motherboard replacement, did you try reseating the ram?


----------



## bahnawk (Sep 15, 2006)

yeah, i tryed reseating the ram and still the same......thanks for advise anywayz....


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

whats the cpu temp in the bios


----------



## bahnawk (Sep 15, 2006)

i cant even get the onscreen to come up


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------

